# Cars for the upper crust?



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

Now that the new Rolls Royce is predominently being bought by nightclub owners - and Bentley GT's similarly - what vehicles are today's gentlemen driving?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> Now that the new Rolls Royce is predominently being bought by nightclub owners - and Bentley GT's similarly - what vehicles are today's gentlemen driving?


 Depends on which day of the week, of course. Neither one's motor-car nor shoes nor watch should ever seem new.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> Now that the new Rolls Royce is predominently being bought by nightclub owners - and Bentley GT's similarly - what vehicles are today's gentlemen driving?


I've been in both, and I'm not particularly keen on either. The Maybach is much nicer than the Rolls, on the inside, at least. I'll take an Aston Martin DB9 over the GT any day. At least I can fit in the thing.

If you're snobbish about exclusivity (I mean, they'll sell a car to just *anybody* these days) you want:

Bugatti Veryon - only a few hand-built every year

McClaren F1 - They don't make anymore, and there are few to be had

1965 Shelby GT350 Type R - One of the most desirable classic cars, only 37 were made

1953 Corvette - The first model year of Harly Earl's masterpiece, there aren't many around, and are rarely sold outside of high end auction houses

Rolls Royce Silver Ghost - I guarantee a night club owner won't be getting his hands on one of these. Then again, you probably won't, either.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Morgan Aero Eight?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> Morgan Aero Eight?


That's a stunner! Pure retro elegance.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Another nice shot of the Morgan Aero Eight:




Obviously owes a lot of its styling to the "airflow" streamlined Bugattis, Delages, etc. of the late 1930s.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Here is my "gentlemanly" ride: which I will reluctantly trade for the Morgan in green [8D]










Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

For the past 29 years, Camilla our trusty Bentley T2 has performed very well.

If a thousand people have a bad idea, its still a bad idea.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Somewhat interesting article on posh cars...

https://biz.yahoo.com/special/richcar06_article1.html


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Do the uppercrust actually drive, or are they driven? I just can't quite picture "tooling around" in one's Maybach.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Given the right car, it would be more enjoyable to drive than to be driven. In a city environment like NYC, it is much more stress-free to be the passenger.

The rolling hills and countryside of Italy and an Enzo.......DRIVER!!!!!!

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> Do the uppercrust actually drive, or are they driven? I just can't quite picture "tooling around" in one's Maybach.
> 
> Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


I think the term "upper crust" can make this question difficult to answer. I certainly know some very wealthy people who drive themselves around when not in the city. Interestingly, most of them do not drive extremely expensive or showy cars. I don't know if these people fit the definition of "upper crust."


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> Do the uppercrust actually drive, or are they driven? I just can't quite picture "tooling around" in one's Maybach.


They are surprisingly fun to drive, if not a bit on the large size  The 12 cylinder engine can move the monsterous vehicle quite well, while purring like a kitten. On idle you can barely discern that it's running.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by pleasehelp_
> 
> I think the term "upper crust" can make this question difficult to answer.


I use the term quite definitively. Wealth can be obtained by anyone (and usually is)... but the old rich are different in their taste and style. It's rare for them to have the flamboyant Ferrari unless they're a trader or property developer.

In the past the crusty ones clung to traditional transport which included Daimler/Jaguar, Range Rover and non-GT Bentley.

I was just curious to know what they prefer in the absence of a 'classy' car.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Interesting, I don't see many references to Caddilacs in places like this. It is an upper crust car? Is it too 'old' or too American? Or, just not that good a car? My impression is that the DTS and the STS are pretty good cars, quite nice looking and well above average in quality. Since Mercedes and even BMW have recently gotten bad raps for quality, and Jaguar has almost always gotten bad raps for quality, I wonder whether the Caddy could make a comeback.

Joe


PS No, I don't have one either.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

This topic comes up about once a month. These are my daily drivers:



I use the black one for track and autocross and the grey one for social occasions, as it has the massaging rear seats.

----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Joe Frances_
> My impression is that the DTS and the STS are pretty good cars, quite nice looking and well above average in quality. Since Mercedes and even BMW have recently gotten bad raps for quality, and Jaguar has almost always gotten bad raps for quality, I wonder whether the Caddy could make a comeback.


Caddy makes some really nice cars, now that GM has most of it's quality issues worked out (somewhat related to it's union issues.)

They are being bolstered by their SUV sales, the Escalade is the best selling luxury SUV on the road, but their car sales lag slightly against Lexus/BMW/MB. A shame, the new DTS, STS, SRX and CTS are really nice cars, on par with the best Lexus/BMW/MB can produce right now. I've been driven in an XLR-V, and it's on par with any of the luxury roadsters I've been in. The EXT and ESV, however, need to go.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

W126 series Merc. Great old boat from before the accountants got their hand on the 3 pointed star. 
BTW, Rip, is that a 928 S4 ? Always fancied one of those.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> Another nice shot of the Morgan Aero Eight:
> 
> Obviously owes a lot of its styling to the "airflow" streamlined Bugattis, Delages, etc. of the late 1930s.


...which is a clear ripoff of the Jaguar XK140. If I were Jaguar, I would sue them.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Joe Frances_
> 
> Interesting, I don't see many references to Caddilacs in places like this. It is an upper crust car? Is it too 'old' or too American? Or, just not that good a car? My impression is that the DTS and the STS are pretty good cars, quite nice looking and well above average in quality. Since Mercedes and even BMW have recently gotten bad raps for quality, and Jaguar has almost always gotten bad raps for quality, I wonder whether the Caddy could make a comeback.
> 
> ...


Cadillac had more status before the same "nightclub owner" fate that has befallen the Bentleys mentioned above happened to it back int eh1 1970s. Then it became an old people/mob car. I think it might make a comeback though, with these coupes and convertibles it keeps coming out with in the prestige range.

Both from personal taste, and in honor of my grandfather, who drove nothing but from his 40s onward, I drive an old Cadillac of the classic style, long, wide, heavy, with lots of chrome and the remnents of the 1950s tailfins. It goes strikingly well with Trad attire. But nobody wants that anymore


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> W126 series Merc. Great old boat from before the accountants got their hand on the 3 pointed star.
> BTW, Rip, is that a 928 S4 ? Always fancied one of those.


The 560 SEC is one of the greatest cars MB ever produced. Do you drive an SEL?

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> This topic comes up about once a month. These are my daily drivers:
> 
> ...


...are two Phaetons really necessary?

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Connemara_
> ...are two Phaetons really necessary?


Ah, the joys of excess! 

I myself have 2 of each... two SUV's and two Mercedes SL's. Each one for a different purpose. In reality I NEED 6 cars for the various places I go - if not more.

Let the envy begin.

Ken Silver
--------------
~1993 Mercedes SL500, glistening triple black, xenons, AMG facelift to 2002 style.
~1999 Mercedes SLK 230 Kompressor, silver/black leather, CD, immaculate
~1999 Lexus LX470 SUV, sand/ivory leather.
~1999 Suzuki Grand Vitara. black & silver.
~ex 350SL, 230E, 280E, MX5, Jaguar Daimler and a lot of other makes not nearly as nice.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

What upper crust?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Connemara_
> 
> The 560 SEC is one of the greatest cars MB ever produced. Do you drive an SEL?
> 
> ...


No, I drive a 1991 W126 300se. I've spent a small fortune getting it up to nearly concourse standard. In fact, I was at the supermarket tonight and when I came back out some guy who was passing introduced himself as a writer for a classics magazine. He wanted to photograph my car ! He said it was the single finest example he had ever seen ! All those hours with the Autoglym finally paid of I guess....


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Connemara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by odoreater_
> 
> What upper crust?


Aristocrats. Royalty. Old money.

Example: Prince Charles drives an Aston Martin DB4 Volante (less so now that he has a Toyota Prius).


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he's driving a Ford, eh? 

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> I guess you really like those. How do you think they'll do with reliability?


Depends on how you define reliability. They're extremely fussy cars, the same way a Patek is fussier than a Seiko. But when you hit 130mph and realize you can still hear your sleeping wife breathing in and out thanks to the double-pane glass and 5200lbs of steel and insulation, who cares? 

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles (I think), has the following

1. DB4
2. Prius
3. Audi A8
4. Vantage Volante
5. Range Rover


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After stumbling across the Top Gear segment on the Phaeton, I have been really intrigued. I think they probably are the best cars made, period and think VW should start reimporting them, though I think they would have been better served selling them elsewhere than VW.

Are they italian supercar fussy or regular VW (we don't hire double E's) fussy?


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> 
> ...After stumbling across the Top Gear segment on the Phaeton, I have been really intrigued....


Saw that show too. Really opened my eyes to this under-rated auto. Like the Lexus I imagine it would appeal to those who want a luxury drive, but don't want to stand out on the road.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

But what a drag to have to drive, no matter how fancy the car. 

I've yet to see the open road as promised in the TV commercials. OK, maybe a few times, in northern Arizona, in the middle of nowhere, but the vast majority of the time it's nothing but traffic and congestion.

Never happier than when walking.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paris Hilton?


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if I would go for anything new had I the money. Of course I might change that stance if I did, however all that notwithstanding IMHO I would get (what I previously owned) and that would be a 1975 MB W116 280SE.

For the budget price you could now acquire one you could overhaul everything, fit leather interior and modern sound system and have yourself a very nice understated car for a fraction of the cost of modern luxury.

My car with 515,000k's on it when I sold it, still drove superbly.

Otherwise a new Porshe probably a front engine version if we are talking luxury as opposed to a 911 series for the serious driver. Failing that I am quite taken with some of the new Audi's.

Mychael


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow...there are really people who actually give a flying [email protected]$# about what prince chuckie drives??? well...any-who, I was lunching at Chipotle the other day (very boojee I know) when I saw a brand spankin new fresh out the box Bentley pull up infront of the Raiders store next door...I got a good look at the guy who got out, big dude (I mean BIG, he must've been about 6'6 and weighed about 280), I didnt recognize him as a player, but figured that he was probably a coach or trainer...either that or he just owned the store...

anywho...dunno if imprssive and head turning is the effect you're going for...bit if that is the case...I'd definately recommend taht particular car (couldnt tell you which model it was as I'm not as up on cars as I used to be), but I'm sure any new Bentley will do...

in the words of Ferris Bueler "as for the car...it's so choice...I'd highly recommend picking one up if you have the means..." yeah...I think that's what he said...


----------



## DelsFan (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aston Martins are always a great choice for cars well constructed and stylish.

As a tall person who would be looking for a four-seater, I like the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti quite well too.










However, if I were looking to purchase a stylish "gentleman's car" today, without doubt it would be the .

Maserati has increased their dependability as well incorporating some serious technological advances (transmission with two clutches for speed and smoothness, active suspension for a seriously great ride, etc.). And, their top model is 2-1/2 times less expensive than the aforementioned Ferrari. I live about a kilometer from the Ferrari/Maserati dealer and looked at the Maserati recently - hands down this is my pick for a seriously stylish and effective four-seater that is merely expensive, as opposed to prohibitive!


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Dont care how much money I have - my cars will likely almost always resemble what I have right now.

1) Porsche 911 Turbo - simply the ultimate driver experience this side of a GT2/GT3

2) VW Jetta TDI. 50 MPG. Fun to drive. Great daily driver.


Not sure how any other combo would make me happier.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

This thread is so funny. All I've seen in _neuveau riche_ cars. Real "old Money" ( around here referred to as "East side of Sheridan", or "East Lake Forest" money) usually drives Suburbans for the kids and Caddys for the adults. The trick being to NOT show what you have. These are for the most part "Highland Park" cars.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Before the WWII draft, my grandparents had a driver. I don't know what he drove, but I doubt it was the very toppest of the line. I've seen pictures of them driving out _en famille _from NYC to the midwestern cottage in a wood-paneled station wagon. This would be late 40s.

After my grandfather died, my grandmother went through a series of nondescript American sedans. Pontiac Bonnevilles, Dodge Darts, etc. Every four or five years she'd call in the gardener and ask him to get a new one. He was said to have skimmed quite a lot that way.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

yachtie said:


> Real "old Money" ( around here referred to as "East side of Sheridan", or "East Lake Forest" money) usually drives Suburbans for the kids and Caddys for the adults. The trick being to NOT show what you have.


I see that here as well. If you want to see a Ferrari, Lamborghini or the latest >$100,000 Benz, you go out to Birmingham, Troy or Novi - all relatively recent well-to-do suburbs of Detroit. If you hang out in the Pointes, home of the old automotive families, you see old Buicks and mid-range BMWs. The "old money" thing to do in Grosse Pointe is to buy a really nice, loaded mid-range car, and keep it in mint condition for as long as possible. A few weeks ago I saw an off-the-showroom-floor condition mid-90's Buick Roadmaster wagon pulling into a turn of the century mansion.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Coolidge24 said:


> ...which is a clear ripoff of the Jaguar XK140. If I were Jaguar, I would sue them.


It would be more precise to say both the XK140 and the Morgan have classic British roadster styling, which is itself largely a necessity of the way they were built.

That said, the Aero 8 is a great car... my problem with it, and it's a deal-killer for me (I'd own one otherwise) is that I *cannot stand* the cross-eyed placement of the headlamps. Anytime I see one the first thing that arrests my gaze are those ill-conceived lamps.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

To the OP... since I read "upper crust" in terms of "social class" rather than simply "money", I'll focus on class, and some cases I know.

I have quite a number of friends and/or colleagues who are aristocrats - so pretty definitively "upper crust".

(i) One of my oldest friends and sometimes a research colleague, Johannes is an Austrian prince (royal "secundo" line). Now, his grandfather had a Rolls-Royce (and a driver), but Johannes himself prefers cars that are small, unassuming convertibles. Currently he has one of those 2 seat VW convertibles (Eos maybe?), which is perfect for Vienna, where parking can be a hassle. He rides a bicycle often as well.

(ii) Ferdinand is an Austrian count ( the Graf von Seefried) who is a very major real estate developer (and owns two forests in Austria) - he drives a several year old BMW 740 (white).

(iii) The most charming person I ever knew was an Italian duke, Uberto Visconti, and he always had Mercedes automobiles.

I'd probably say if there is any one solidly upper-crust vehicle, it remains the Mercedes. It's luxurious, not flashy particularly (excepting the SLs, but upper-crust people don't drive those, they give them to their girlfriends!), solid, safe, and dependable. Just what upper-crust people want.

DCH


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Howdy from a fellow Phaeton Phraternity member. :icon_smile_big:

As per the question of the thread, my signature says it all even though I wouldn't exactly call myself "uppercrust". :icon_smile:



FlatSix said:


> This topic comes up about once a month. These are my daily drivers:
> 
> I use the black one for track and autocross and the grey one for social occasions, as it has the massaging rear seats.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry Delsfan but the Ferrari and Maserati are ugly compared to the Morgan Aero.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

+1 for Phaeton


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> That said, the Aero 8 is a great car... my problem with it, and it's a deal-killer for me (I'd own one otherwise) is that I *cannot stand* the cross-eyed placement of the headlamps. Anytime I see one the first thing that arrests my gaze are those ill-conceived lamps.


I would love the Aero as a second car. For practicality, I would buy a Plus 8 four seater so that I can put luggage and golf clubs on the rear seats.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I love my 2002 Impala. Paid for, invisible to radar and gets 28 mpg open road with the old Oldsmobile 3.8 V6. Should the state of our finances improve exponentially I would accept a Maserati Quattroporte in burgundy with tan leather.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

What's an Impala and who makes it?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> What's an Impala and who makes it?


It's a four door Chevrolet sedan - sort of GM's "standard" vehicle, along with the Malibu. They've made them forever, the '64 Impala is considered the classic "Gangsta" car, the later 60's SS models are collectible muscle cars. My brother in law has a garage bay dedicated to his '66 409 - he's disassembled and reassembled it twice, updating and fixing everything. It's pretty darn nice looking, and when he dumps the exhaust bypass it throws you back in your seat like a shuttle launch.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Dont care how much money I have - my cars will likely almost always resemble what I have right now.
> 
> 1) Porsche 911 Turbo - simply the ultimate driver experience this side of a GT2/GT3
> 
> ...


Solid choices, my man. Substitute the Jetta for a Ranger Rover, and that's my garage.


----------



## DelsFan (Jan 3, 2008)

_"Sorry Delsfan but the Ferrari and Maserati are ugly compared to the Morgan Aero."_

I agree the Morgan is a great looking ride; for an only slightly unreasonably priced everyday four-door car that seats four gentlemen comfortably, I like the Masarati. Horsepower, technology, and styling - my pick of the bunch in that category, for the time being.

Can't fault the Morgan for what it is - but my wife has one of the last of the air-cooled Porsches (993 4S) so we don't really need another two seater.

I do agree with New York Buck - I had to drive the Porsche to get it inspected the other day and ride comfort, handling, and accelleration were all supurb whether driving up the motorway at 120, 160, or 190 kph. Just a superiorly engineered car. 
I don't have a Jetta, but in the same sized car I do drive an Audi A4 Quattro TDI. Supurb cars, as are the Jetta TDI's. If GM had come out with diesels that good in the mid-80's, more than half of the cars in America today would be diesels (as they are here in Europe).


----------



## roba (Mar 5, 2005)

*A gentleman's carriage?*

How about a Bristol Blenheim.


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

maxnharry said:


> After stumbling across the Top Gear segment on the Phaeton, I have been really intrigued. I think they probably are the best cars made, period and think VW should start reimporting them, though I think they would have been better served selling them elsewhere than VW.
> 
> Are they italian supercar fussy or regular VW (we don't hire double E's) fussy?


Phaeton is basically an A8. That's why it didn't do well in the States. Comparable car, comparable price, less cachet. If you wanted a 90k sedan, would you want to buy it from a guy who is used to selling Jettas to college students? Apparently, people didn't.


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Dont care how much money I have - my cars will likely almost always resemble what I have right now.
> 
> 1) Porsche 911 Turbo - simply the ultimate driver experience this side of a GT2/GT3
> 
> ...


+1 I have a 997 Carrera 4. I'm shocked with all the people on here waxing poetic about classic cars, no one mentioned the 911. And the 997 is the best one yet, with flawless engineering, everyday drivability, and classic 911 looks.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

printemps2001us said:


> *Phaeton is basically an A8.* That's why it didn't do well in the States. Comparable car, comparable price, less cachet. If you wanted a 90k sedan, would you want to buy it from a guy who is used to selling Jettas to college students? Apparently, people didn't.


Sorry a Phaeton is not basically an A8. The closest thing to a Phaeton in the VAG car lines is the Bentley Continental Flying Spur. The second part of your posting might hold true to an extent as one of the many reasons it didn't sell well.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

FlatSix said:


> I use the black one for track and autocross and the grey one for social occasions, as it has the massaging rear seats.


Is the black one a W12? I test drove the W12 when it first arrived in the U.S. and loved the car. For concerns about it being new-to-market I didn't buy it, but I still am quite fond of it.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

printemps2001us said:


> +1 I have a 997 Carrera 4. I'm shocked with all the people on here waxing poetic about classic cars, no one mentioned the 911. And the 997 is the best one yet, with flawless engineering, everyday drivability, and classic 911 looks.


I agree about the 911 being a classic. However, although the 997 is a good car, I'm rather fond of the 996. Of course I'm biased, given the C4S in my garage.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Joe Frances said:


> Interesting, I don't see many references to Caddilacs in places like this. It is an upper crust car? Is it too 'old' or too American? Or, just not that good a car? My impression is that the DTS and the STS are pretty good cars, quite nice looking and well above average in quality. Since Mercedes and even BMW have recently gotten bad raps for quality, and Jaguar has almost always gotten bad raps for quality, I wonder whether the Caddy could make a comeback.
> 
> Joe
> 
> PS No, I don't have one either.


Hey Joe, 
I'm originally from Branford.
While coming home from the New York in my boss's 560SL, I was racing Dave Lettermen in his Ferrari on the Merrit Park Way. Dave's lack of will to put the metal to the pedal in very little traffic made it a close race. Then again, cruising at 145mph he might not even of known I was there...


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

jbmcb said:


> It's a four door Chevrolet sedan - sort of GM's "standard" vehicle, along with the Malibu. They've made them forever, the '64 Impala is considered the classic "Gangsta" car, the later 60's SS models are collectible muscle cars. My brother in law has a garage bay dedicated to his '66 409 - he's disassembled and reassembled it twice, updating and fixing everything. It's pretty darn nice looking, and when he dumps the exhaust bypass it throws you back in your seat like a shuttle launch.


Shes real fine my 409
Shes real fine my 409
My 409

Well I saved my pennies and I saved my dimes
(giddy up giddy up 409)
For I knew there would be a time
(giddy up giddy up 409)
When I would buy a brand new 409
(409, 409)
Giddy up giddy up giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 40...

Nothing can catch her
Nothing can touch my 409
409 ooooo
(giddy up giddy up oooo)
(giddy up giddy up oooo)
(giddy up giddy up oooo)
(giddy up giddy up)

When I take her to the track she really shines
(giddy up giddy up 409)
She always turns in the fastest times
(giddy up giddy up 409)
My four speed dual quad posi-traction 409
(409, 409, 409, 409)

Giddy up giddy up giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 409
(giddy up giddy up 409)
Giddy up 40...

Nothing can catch her
Nothing can touch my 409
(409 409 409 409)
Giddy up 409
(409 409 409 409)
Giddy up 409
(409 409 409 409)

The Beach Boys


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*True gentlemen only need two wheels......*










My 30th Birthday Present to myself. 2000 Fat Boy in Sinister Blue Pearl True gentlemen only need two wheels.


----------

